# Gildenmeister gelöscht!



## Xávi (11. Juli 2007)

Hi @ all  

Ich habe ma ne frage.  Also ich hab einen neuen char angefangen und mit ihm hab ich eine gilde aufgemacht.    

Nach ner Weile hatte ich kein Bock mehr mit ihm zu spielen und hab mir wieder einen neuen  char erstellt .
Jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich meinen char (der gildenmeister war)gelöscht habe. 
Deswegen ist das jetzt eine gilde ohne Gildenmeister .

                                             Was soll ich tun???  bitte helft mir 


                Mfg Xávi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madedman (12. Juli 2007)

Is doch nicht mehr dein problem wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernox666 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht was das mit Warhammer zu tun haben soll und eigentlich is mir das auch egal, aber wenn ich du wäre würde ich die Gilde neu gründen oder halt mit deinem neuen Char so tun als wärst du Gildenmeister.


----------



## Syli (14. Juli 2007)

warscheinlich meint er WoW...

einfach GM anschreiben.... der kann dir meistens den gelöschten char wiederherstellen, ergo kannst die gilde einem anderen Char übertragen bevor du ihn wieder löscht...

solltest du ürgendein anders MMO meinen....
ask a GM oder geh mal googeln nach einem Forum welches dein MMO supportet...

mfg
Syli


----------

